

PRS for Music takes legal action against SoundCloud streaming service - jeo1234
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/27/prs-for-music-takes-legal-action-against-soundcloud

======
markbnj
What I don't like about articles like this is the lack of depth or back story.
All you ultimately get from it is "Soundcloud... sued... legal...
infringing... sued... infringing... rights..." etc.

I have used Soundcloud a little bit. What are the plaintifs' complaints? Are
people using the site to blatantly stream stolen music? Or are plaintifs
concerned about sampling and covers and things of that sort?

